# Halloween themed pets



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

We got this puppy last year after Halloween she's now 8 months old and in honor of Halloween we named her Monster. I took this picture and couldn't pass up posting it  Any one else have pets named after something to do with halloween?











This picture she was 6 months.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Awwww. She's a cutie! 

Not named for anything Halloween, but I have two black cats and a candy corn calico.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

My kitty Pyewacket turned up in our yard last year just before Halloween, she was homeless and only 7 months old, and she has stayed ever since -- I think she loves this time of year! I named her for the witch's cat in "Bell, Book and Candle" --

This is she when she first showed up -- doesn't she look witchy??










Here she is with our Corso Maizey a few days after she showed up -- you can see how skinny she was:











And here she is just a couple of minutes ago!










We have three dogs, so it took much courage for her to come into our backyard that first time -- and she's stayed ever since!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I have 2 black cats. One is named 13 and the other one was named by my daughter. It's name is Desire (Stripper name ) I also have a black Lab named Cerberus. I used to have a black cat named Salem.  Sadly, he is gone.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Great photos and names. A girl at work has a black cat named Lucy Furr.


----------



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

Effie said:


> Here she is with our Corso Maizey a few days after she showed up -- you can see how skinny she was:


Got to love Cane Corso's that is what Monster is 

yawn


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

Aww, what cute pets!!!! I have 3 yorkies total, and 2 of them were born a few days before Halloween, so I couldn't resist naming them after something Halloween related. I've got Boo and Jack. Jack is of course Jack Skellington. Here are pics of my boys in their costumes from last year.

Here's Buster as a Dragon/Demon: 









And Boo as Boo-zilla:










And Jack as Jack Sparrow:










I also have a kitty named Trace. He didn't want to wear a costume for some reason, lol. So here he is as his "normal" kitty self:










I may edit the photos later to make them a little smaller. ​


----------



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

jack looks hilarious in that costume, I may get monster a costume but idk if she would like that very much lol.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

TechChild said:


> Got to love Cane Corso's that is what Monster is
> 
> yawn



I KNEW it!!! She looks just like my Maize!!! Give her a BIG kiss for me!!


----------



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

Thread's dead so let me post up another picture of monster 
I just love how my bb flash always makes her eyes look crazy.


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

We have 2 mini Daschunds. One is snickers he's 3 and the other is auggie he just turned 1. We kept fighting about a name for auggie and I got fed so I said we got him in august and now that is his name. Snickers looks like a snicker-doodle. Hopefully I'll be able to post pics of them. We also have a Manx (no tail) cat but she answers to several different names..bud buds, sweetums.mcgeezy,


**sorry i just realized this was for Halloween themed pets. Didn't mean to mess up your thread.


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

My family recently bought two cats (A mother and her kitten). We named the mother Pumpkin and her baby Boo


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is what my dog will be in this year.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't have any Halloween pet names, but I do have a black cat.
He loves to roam around. And people think it's creepy on Halloween too!


----------



## Brewgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

We got my husky, Bishop, on Halloween 2006. We didn't name him a halloweeny name but he sure does love Halloween! 

The day we got him 10/31/2006. A little too scared to put him in a costume. He was pretty fussy.









He was a "bad dog" this particular year:









Here is my little guy on a normal day:


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

We used to have a black kitten who pounced on us from behind shrubs, we named it Boo, but it didn't get along with our older cats so a friend took Boo in. My mother has been adopted by yet another stray kitten a few weeks ago, I tried to name it Jack, Boris, and a few other Halloween oriented names, but they were all shot down in favor of something girlier. I even tried Lily, for lily munster, but no go there either lol .


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Brewgirl said:


> We got my husky, Bishop, on Halloween 2006. We didn't name him a halloweeny name but he sure does love Halloween!
> 
> The day we got him 10/31/2006. A little too scared to put him in a costume. He was pretty fussy.
> 
> ...


Cute jailbird pics!!!


----------

